# Solved: Excel Password Protected Files



## myrc60 (Nov 20, 2002)

When I password protect an Excel file and someone opens it, it says "file name is reserved by my name". How can I change the value of my name?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am not sure if this will work, because I can only sometimes get that "...reserved by (name)" to pop up - don't know why. 
But you can try two things - go to Tools, Options, Security, and click "Remove personal information from file properties on save", then go to General and change the name there, prior to saving or password protecting the file.


----------



## Piggycop (May 28, 2006)

Go to Tools>Options>General and change the user name or remove it completely and it will come up as reserved by... or if you left it blank it will say "this document is protected" Hope that helps


----------



## myrc60 (Nov 20, 2002)

Thank you Piggycop! I like your option the best and it works too!


----------

